# leichtes videoverknüpfungsprogramm? (freeware)



## mR.fLopPy (25. März 2003)

hi leute!

ich suche nach einem programm mit dem man 2 videos auch wenn unterschiedlicherformate verbinden kann... am besten freeware.. und es soll wirklich leicht zu bedienen sein.. also narrensicher*g*

haupsächlich möchte ich mpg files mit avi files verbinden..

aber wenn es eins gibt das mpg mit mpg verbindet wär ich auch schon sehr zufrieden 

ps. movieXone kenn ich schon und ist nicht gerade das wonach ich suche  

thanks in advance!
mfg
flop


----------



## Neo2400 (25. März 2003)

Also, MPGs kann man gut mit dem Programm "TMpeg" verbinden. Ist aber leider keine Freeware. Naja, falls du willst, kann ich dir beschreiben, wie man mit der 30-Tage Version 2 MPGs zusammenfügen kann.
Für AVI's empfehle ich dir auf jeden Fall *VirtualDub*. Ist auch Freeware, wenn du unter Google einfach "VirtualDub" (Quicklink: Google - VirtualDub) eingibts, müsstest du irgendwo einen Download des Programms finden, am besten auf der offiziellen Seite, dann hast du mit Sicherheit die neuste Version.

Damit kann man prima Videos (AVI, MPG glaub ich auch) schneiden bzw. Zusammenführen. Wenn du das Programm hast, poste hier nochmal, dann kann ich es dir erklären falls du nicht zurecht kommst, ist aber total easy!

Mfg. NeoOfFuture


----------



## goela (25. März 2003)

VirtualDub verarbeitet keine MPEGs! Leider!
Für die Freewarelösung bleibt Dir nur die Kombination aus TMPEG und VirtualDub.

MPEG1 ist bei TMPEG gratis! Nur MPEG2 ist auf 30 Tage limitiert!


----------



## mR.fLopPy (26. März 2003)

tmpeg...
ich kann ja die avi file in tmpeg auch in mpg umwandeln.. das ist das kleinste problem..  ich wusste aber nicht das man mit diesem programm 2 movies verbinden kann... 

wie funktioniert das?

ps. ich benütz lieber tmpeg da ich sowieso nur das MPEG1-format brauche - danke für die info goela ;-)


----------



## goela (26. März 2003)

Es gibt in TMPEG unter MPEG-TOOLS die Möglichkeit:

- MPEGS zusammenzufassen
- Teilen

Damit könntest Du also kleinere Projekte durchaus kürzen, zusammenfassen, schneiden.

Klar nicht ganz so komfortabel, dafür aber gratis.


----------

